# 1955 j.c. higgins antique bicycle - $200 (sandwich mass.)



## Ray

Nice looking bike at a good price...

http://capecod.craigslist.org/atq/2884076591.html


----------



## twjensen

Cant belive someone hasnt snagged that up.


----------



## jpromo

Yeah, I'd pay 200$ every day of the week. It's got a Delta Winner headlight and a twist grip bell! Good accessories.


----------



## jd56

Is that what that is....a twist grip bell?

I'd sell one of my bikes to get this. I've paid that much just for a simple tanklight bike that the light needs work. But by the time I get one sold then this will be gone.


----------



## robertc

I learned a new one tonight. A twist grip bell. Can't say I have ever seen one.
Robert


----------



## Fltwd57

Don't get too excited boys, it's a 24-inch model... A very cool ride for a 7-9-year-old enthusiast!


----------



## jd56

*24" ?*



Fltwd57 said:


> Don't get too excited boys, it's a 24-inch model... A very cool ride for a 7-9-year-old enthusiast!




How can you tell its a 24"? By the size of the fence in the background. Or did you call the guy?
I like the bell handle bars no doubt.


----------



## Fltwd57

jd56,

The proportions are fairly obvious if you look closely, especially if you were to compare the pics of this bike to pics of a deluxe spring fork 26" JCH model (Color Flow, Jet Flow, etc.), you would notice everything on this bike is just a little smaller.

The styling, parts and accessories used on this model also give away it's size... items like the twist-grip bell were usually reserved for the smaller bikes.

Here's a catalog pic for ya!


----------

